# ilove registrierung



## Anonymous (10 April 2004)

moin,
habe mal eine Frag, ist die Registrierung bei ilove.de wirklich kostenlos? Ich habe mich da registriert und auch so ein code geschickt bekommen. Diesen code habe ich aber nur angefordert und bei der registrierung eingegeben. D.h. dass ich den code bei der kontaktaufnahme nihct eingegeben habe. Wird mir jetzt geld abgezigen oder nicht? ich habe ja kein kontakt aufgenommen. Und ausserdem wie kann man da sein komplettes profil löschen? 
Wäre nett wenn ich mir helfen könntet, danke


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Hi,
vermutlich steckst Du schon voll drinnen.
Dir werden jetzt pro monat ca. 5 bis 9 Euro von der Handyrechnung abgebucht. Der Betreiber von ilove ist Jamba.
Ich halte deren Vorgehen für rechtswirdrig, hab selber zwei Monatsbeiträge zahlen müssen aber hatte bisher keinen Erfolg das zurück zu bekommen.
Mein Mobilfunkbetreiber konnte mir zuerst garnicht sagen as das für eine premium SMS auf der Rechnung war. Nach schriftlichem Widerspruch gegen die Telefonrechnung kam dann raus, daß es von jamba war und mit viel suche hat sich das Ganze dann zusammengefügt.
Inzwischen steht im Kleingedruckten bei der Eingabe des Freischaltcodes auf was man sich da einlässt: abzocke bis zum geht nicht mehr. Ich meine bei mir stand es damals noch nicht da, kann ich aber nicht beweisen :-(
Also kündige möglichst schnell bei Jamba:
"Jamba ist telefonisch unter 01805-554890 oder per mail an
[email protected] zu erreichen."
Auf deren Homepage kann man auch generell alle Abos von denen per EIngabe seienr Nummer kündigen.

Ich sehe keine Chance wieder an mein geld zu kommen. Wenn ich den Bankeinzug Widerrufe muss ich das Storno zahlen, was alleine über 20 Euro für die 2 Rechnungen sind und der Betrag für die Premium SMS wird sicher gemahnt und Jamba wird mir ganz sicher nicht von sich aus das Geld wieder geben.


----------



## Raider66 (31 Mai 2004)

*I love, oder Jamba*

I love, oder Jamba. Früher hießen sie einfach Ehe-, oder Anbahnungsinstitute. Abgezockt wurden aber die Kunden damals schon.  Mein Rat. Computer aus. Raus in die schöne Welt gehen und wenn man nicht gerade Angst vor Menschen hat klappt es auch mit dem Flirten und dann auch mit einem neuen Partner. Abzocker kann man aushungern, wenn man sich mit ihnen NICHT einlässt. 
*Handy und Internet der Tummelplatz für Nepper, Schlepper Bauernfänger!!! *

cu Raider66


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

*Hilfe bitte schnelle Antwort*

Ich habe mich bei ilove angemeldet und so dumm wie ich bin nicht die AGBs durchgelesen.Leider habe ich dann auch ein anderes Ilove Mitglied kontaktiert.Aber ich habe nicht meine Handynummer angegeben und auch kein Code bekomme oder irgendwo eingegeben,muss ich dort jetzt trotzdem was bezahlen?
Wäre so Danbar für eine Antwort.


----------



## Heiko (13 Juni 2004)

Frag einfach Deinen Anwalt.
Grundsätzlich solltest Du aber die Leistungen zahlen, die Du bestellt hast. Anders kann es auf Dauer nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

Ich habe jetzt mehrmals gelesen das der Service dort für Frauen kostenlos ist,darum muss ich wohl nichts bezahlen.Habt ihr auch schon davon gehört und entspricht dies der Wahrheit?  :-?


----------



## Silencio (17 Juni 2004)

soweit ich weiß, stimmt das mit dem Kostenlosen für Frauen. 

Leider hab ich heute eine Nachricht geschickt, und nachdem ich gelesen hatte, daß ich damit das Flirt-Paket "gekauft" habe, sofort gekündigt. 

die 9 Euro werden wohl abgebucht. Dafür wars lehrreich.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2004)

*ilove - geld zurück?? !!!*

hallo,
auch ich hab mich angemeldet ... - ein längerer text dazu steht in einem anderen thread dieses forums.
aber nun: was hieltet ihr davon, wenn wir ( = mehrere) sich zusammentun, um von ilove das geld wieder zu bekommen ... 
ich bin mir sehr sicher, keinerlei 'ich-will-geld-zahlen'-zustimmung gegeben zu haben; weder bei meiner anmeldung noch während der nutzung.
inzwischen soll das paket denn 4,99 euro WÖCHENTLICH kosten ... eine langsame und zunehmend unverschämte art. 

schreibt doch an peter at ......, wenn auch ihr euch mit mir gemeinsam wehren wollt.

viele grüße
peter

_e-mail-addi gelöscht , siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
tf/mod _


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2004)

*ilove ....*

na gut, also: wer auch meint, es sei nicht so gewesen, wie der nette support bei ilove meint,  nämlich man habe dem 4,999 euro paket zugestimmt, soll sich hier im forum zusammentun ... ohne mailadresse.

also, im anhang eine abbildung der eingabemaske, wie sie der ilove-support versendet, wenn man nicht glauben will, dass man dem abbuchen zugestimmt hat.

ich kann mich allerdings nicht daran erinnern, dass die eingabemaske so aussah ... war im nov 2003, und da war mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit der hinweis auf kostenpflictig etc noch nicht.... nur wie beweisen?


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2004)

*ilove*

und noch as zu ilove: 
man scheint dort ein wenig verwirrt mit den kundendaten umzugehen.
#der servicemitarbeiter, der mich anrief, konnte mir nicht sagen, was für einen handyvertrag ich hab ... er stocherte rum und meinte, dass es ein prepaid-vertrag sei und da habe ja im mai nix abgebucht werden können  (was käse ist, weil ich keinen prepaid-vertrag hab), und dann meinte er, ich hätte wohl einen bei debitel, dort habe es ja mit dem abbuchen nicht geklappt (ich hab aber keinen vertrag bei debitel ), ...und so weiter ... 

immerhin konnte er meine emailadresse finden und mir das bild schicken und dann hab ich auch noch drum gebeten, den account zu löschen ... 

mal sehen, ob das klappt.
bleibt trotzdem noch die frage,. ob sich auch andere user "nicht daran erinnern" können, dass die registrierung früher so aussah wie mit dem bild behauptet ...


----------

